# Giant TCR Advanced vs. Cannondale SuperSix



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

Im in the market for a new bike and I need your help.

Im 6' 205lbs. I ride mostly in aggressive training rides with a couple competitive group rides twice a week. I ride in Georgia so there are some pretty steep hills, but nothing over a mile. My focus is almost entirely on speed and performance.

I have a budget of $3000 and want to find the best bike to fit me and the conditions. I will test ride each of the bikes but I would love to get your feedback.

Feel free to offer up suggestions of other bikes if you think Im going down the wrong path.

Thanks for your time!!!
Ron


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

does the advanced have isp?


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

No.

I was just looking at the Felt AR3 too...that looks promising.


----------



## Colin+M (Mar 22, 2009)

where in georgia? i have a supersix hi mod,size 58.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Depending on the wheel/tire setup you can expect both of these frames to be more or less identical in performance. I've been on the TCR and I love it. Rock solid in feel...very stiff and responsive. 

So yeah, ride them and see. 

But sometimes you gotta go with your gut and get the one that stokes you...they're bother fantastic frames.

The other factor that matters to me is the shop (assuming they're from different shops). I bought another sled this year and I was looking at the Felt F75 and the CAAD 10. They rode like clones but the Felt dealer was better to deal with...so I picked up the Felt


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

i live in Roswell...crabapple and 92.


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree about the shop for sure! 

The problem is that I cant find a shop that has them both so a side by side test is going to be impossible. I really need to be able to test them on the same route. Im leaning towards the Cannondale, all reviews I read seem to address my hit points. The TCR advanced came into play when I was inquiring to a dealer whether they carried them or not, he told me about the TCR and it sounded like it was right on as well.


----------



## Colin+M (Mar 22, 2009)

rs_herhuth said:


> i live in Roswell...crabapple and 92.


I live in Rome, GA. About an hour from you. I am selling my Supersix frameset if you decide to go that direction. See the classifieds for pics.


----------



## Colin+M (Mar 22, 2009)

You are like 3 seconds from Roswell Bikes then, I've been down that way a few times.


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2011)

Giant for me


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Those were my two finalists when I purchased a new bike in July. I loved both bikes and had the same dealer. The Cannondale was substantially cheaper at the time with SRAM Red and I like the looks better. Very happy with my decision but I don't think you can go wrong with either bike.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Giant Avanced*

After riding my 09 advanced 1 now for 3 years, I've believe its a great value. Its basically the 
same frame with of course the updates in the design. Its got crash dings and asst bruises but surprisingly tough. I will upgrade to the SL isp. I still ended up w. wheels and bits dumping 5k+ but thats how it goes.If you check the Specialized frames, they used some
of the same design.. In with the cutout r ar wheel and seatpost. All of the bikes at this level
are fine and will just have different minor/sublte ride characteristics. Value wise, can't go wrong with the Giant. I personally prefer the aesthetics over some of the other brands.
Depending how your size up, if you end up in between 2 sizes, go with the smaller frame.
Use a longer stem/short reach bar you will get max stiffness/efficiency.


----------



## jefftillack (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a TCR Composite and have found it a superb bike. Every Cannondale sold in Brisbane, Australia in the last few years (ie many of my mates bikes) have all gone back due to frame issues. A few of the bike shops won't even sell them becuase of their unreliable build quality and the number of complaints they get. Supposed to be wonderful bikes to ride, stiff and plush, but not for me I'm afraid...good luck.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd vouch for the Supersix being an awesome bike... I rode an '09 Supersix the last 4 years with no problems whatsoever, and the bike is the perfect mix of comfort and stiffness.... IMHO the nearly flat (traditional) toptube looks waaaaaay better than the compact Giant sloping top tube design; and I personally like the fact that Cannondale is a smaller (although still large) company. That said, Giant makes some great bikes and I don't think you'd be going wrong with either one... I'd only ever buy their MTBs though!

.... As testiment to how much I like my Cannondale- after 4 seasons on my '09 supersix I podiumed in a big local stage race this summer and was offered bike deals from reps for both Cannondale and Scott... the Scott rep was a better friend of mine and offered me a significantly better deal on a Foil, but I STILL chose to pay a bit more and order a new Supersix Evo instead!... Can't wait for it to show up!


----------

